# Just found this forum



## jimisbell (Mar 29, 2016)

I have three Taurus guns, a Raging Bull in Ruger 480, a Colt Lightning, and a single shot 45-70

I am looking for a source for a holster for the Raging Bull


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

